# SECTV of NJ, anyone got cableCARDS from them?



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

We'll be moving to SECTV's service area in NJ and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them, particularly with CableCARDS.

1. Do they offer them?
2. How much do they cost?
3. How well do they work with the Series 3? (I assume about as good as any cable provider)
4. Do they give you any trouble to get them and try to get you to rent their DVR?

This is an extension of my thread in HH where I asked about DirecTV and DISH. Cable is still a viable option, and maybe I can even get a S3!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

By the way, I should clarify that it's this SECTV, not the other one.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Bump, no one???


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Download their Service Electric Tariff information at the bottom of this page . A quick search shows 1 mention of "card," with the first match being "Cable Card" (sic). That mentions a $125 (!) fee. Good luck!


----------



## propermodulation (Jan 12, 2006)

Raj said:


> Bump, no one???


Toll Free: 1-800-992-0132


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

We bought a house. Closing tomorrow.

So I finally ordered service from SECTV today.

I figured I'd get a series3 since I wanted it anyway.

Had to pay (buy) $125 each for two cablecards plus the fees for the actual TV programming. It's excessive but I don't pay any monthly fees for the cards.


----------



## deeremj (Feb 25, 2001)

Raj,

I have 3 s3 on Service electric, working as expected...the $125 each was a tough pill to swallow ($750 for 6 Cablecards)...and I had to wait 6 weeks to get the last 4 cards (from dec 26 to Feb 13) but am now up an running!

There is apparently no additional charge above the $15 / month for the HD Tier and $0.50 per outlet per month.

Good luck!

-mj


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

I remember back in 1998 when I had SECTV. I wanted HBO in 2 rooms. They told me I had to pay $21 for _each_ box I wanted HBO on


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I'd seriously thing about cancelling your order and waiting till tivo gets M-card approved (could be any day now)- then you could demand one single M-card instead of 2 s-cards and save yourself 125 bucks.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Too late.  

The installation went smoothly, although the cable guy did have trouble setting up. He had to call a couple of times to authorize. Also he put the cable in the "antenna" connector.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Another update - missing channels.

Turns out TiVo by default does not add all of your channels with service electric. So I had to go through the website and add them. Specifically, HD HGTV and wealth TV HD. I discovered this yesterday when my wife wanted to find out which channel had HGTV, and I said, "oh, I think we have HGTV in HD..." 

But then I pressed 564 and no go. So I checked the cableCARD setup and it was there under test channels, but not in TiVo's list. Anyway I just added it in and we now have HGTV in HD.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

The 'website'? Not the 'Channels you Receive' menu?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Um, let me clarify.

I didn't actually program the channels through the website. I just used it as a guide to see what channels we should be getting. We have "expanded basic" with HD which gives us everything except Nick GAS, Fine Living, the extra music channels (MTV2, VH1 classic etc) and some extra regional sports networks (we really don't watch sports). So I just programmed in all of the "expanded basic" channels only.

But it was done through the "channels you receive" menu on TiVo.

Apologies for the confusion.


----------

